# Plumbing a House Relocated on Property



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

$750/Fixture Opening? 

Higher? 

6 new/proposed openings in the basement, only reconnect to 3 stacks in the basement scattered about. Waters are the same.


This is NOT a job I would want to underbid, get stuck doing....no freaking way.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I hate drawn out jobs.......I'd bid high.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like a few days of work for a qualified person.
Do you know the one running the job.
Do they know what they are doing.If not they could turn this into stupid so one should bid for it.

If I knew the guy was good I could budget low bid and make money.
If not shoot high.A lot of times you can find out if a guy knows how to run a job if you probe his knowledge on scheduling.
Beware of "big beautiful rainbow".The more the guy mentions them the more I toss flags.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

We actually do a lot of these up here. We usually have the basement poured or foundations in before the house is moved on. Also we require a lay out of new plumbing in basement if there is one. As well we inspect all the plumbing in the house to make sure it is to code and not damaged during move prrocess. 
I bid these higher than normal as there is alot of pre work as I have mentioned.
Just wondering, is there a crawl space or basement going in?
Wood or concrete?
I make good money on these as they are really getting more common and most plumbers are scared to quote.
Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

why would anyone relocate a peice of crap like that?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> why would anyone relocate a peice of crap like that?


 Diamond in the Rough?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's the fanciest stack of firewood I've ever seen


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

The jobs I don't want, I bid nice and high and if I still get em I'm happy :yes:

That's not going to be that big of a deal, and if it messes with your 

service work, do it on Sat. & Sun.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

just bid high to make it worth the time


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Just got another one yesterday. I actually have sone 1 for this guy before, and he just expected me to do it this time. Same pricing in effect as last time. These are very inexpensive options for starter homes. If I can ever figure out how to to get pics up here I will show you finished products.:blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont see what you are so scared about.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I dont see what you are so scared about.


 
You took the words right outta my mouth. Why is this up for debate. Just another small job. Right?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Someone, hold me 


We the 3 amigos are heading there tomorrow to make a mountain out of a mole hill. should be humdinger of a job! 

I feel sorry for the electrician; he'll need to just rewire, otherwise 500 junction boxes will be just the start.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Someone, hold me
> 
> 
> We the 3 amigos are heading there tomorrow to make a mountain out of a mole hill. should be humdinger of a job!
> ...


 Yep, they're the ones that hate them the most. Thats why they charge more.:thumbsup:


----------

